
Cloudflare: Making DNS record changes more reliable with confirmations - Kovah
https://blog.cloudflare.com/making-dns-record-changes-more-reliable/
======
daper
That is a step forward. But I'm still missing few features. Most annoying is
that there is no way to make multiple changes as one atomic change. From time
to time I need to change an A record to a CNAME record. It's not possible
without first deleting the A record and then creating the CNAME record. This
creates a short window when the record is missing. The NXDOMAIN response can
be cashed by recursive resolvers creating temporary outage for some users /
whole networks. Unfortunately I'm also unable to change negative TTL for the
zone which is set by CF to 1h. For that reason I have to do such changes in
the middle of the night and even then I'm nervous doing that for important
records.

~~~
nikolay
Very true. Many service without any bold claims like Cloudflare allow you to
make multiple changes and press Save/Apply and have an atomic operation. I am
also annoyed that many operations are not available in bulk - like seeing the
DNSSEC status, enabling it, etc.

------
lathiat
These kinds of instant edit UIs are largely a terrible idea but really caught
on at some point.

Glad to see one of them going away.

~~~
kule
They have their place, I think we’ve been trained to expect to have to
save/confirm changes. In non-critical places it can be delightful.

However, I really couldn’t believe that cloudflare had no confirmation with
the DNS ui - I’m really glad they’ve changed this.

